# Marginal Tax Bracket



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A good quick read for the newer ag/business persons.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/the-farm-cpa-243/what-is-a-marginal-tax-bracket/


----------

